# Đừng Mua Bơm Lốp Xe Mini Khi Chưa Đọc Điều Này



## thanhmai2501 (24/5/21)

*BÁN BƠM LỐP MINI HIROMA CHÍNH HÃNG
*
Bơm lốp xe mini nói một cách dễ hiểu là bị thiết cung cấp hơi cho lốp xe khi bị xuống hoặc hết hơi. Đây được xem là một trong những phụ kiện không thể , người bạn đồng hành trên mỗi chiếc xe đặc biệt là xe ô tô.






*Ứng dụng của bơm lốp xe mini:*
Bơm lốp xe mini ngoài việc sử dụng để bơm các loại  lốp xe như: ô tô, xe máy, xe đạp, nó còn được dùng để bơm bóng, bơm phao….


*Tầm quan trọng của bơm lốp xe mini:*
Khi sử dụng xe đặc biệt là xe ô tô không tránh khỏi những tình huống bánh xe bị xuống hơi do sử dụng lâu ngày, đi đường bị những vật nhọn như đinh, vật sắc nhọn đâm  nhọn đâm làm cho lốp bị thủng xuống hơi gây mất an toàn và tiêu hao năng lượng khi sử dụng. 

 Đặc biệt đối với trường hợp đi đường dài, trên cao tốc, những vùng ít nhà dân và tiệm sửa xe thì bơm lốp xe mini sẽ trở thành vị cứu tinh không thể tuyệt vời hơn.

Có chiếc bơm lốp xe mini bạn cũng sẽ cảm thấy an tâm hơn và chủ động hơn khi đối mặt với các sự cố trên.

     Ngoài ra việc sở hữu chiếc bơm lốp xe mini cũng giúp bạn tiết kiệm được rất thời gian, công sức. Thay vì phải đánh xe ra tận tiệm sửa xe bạn chỉ cần sử dụng bơm mọi lúc mọi nơi.

Ngoài ra những chiếc bơm lốp xe mini điện còn tích hợp đồng hồ đo áp suất lốp. Nó sẽ giúp bạn dễ dàng kiểm tra áp suất lốp khi cần thiết.

Chỉ với những điều trên đã đủ để bạn nên mua cho mình một chiếc bơm lốp xe mini rồi đúng không ?





*Khi mua bơm lốp xe mini bạn cần lưu ý:*
Chọn bơm lốp mini có công suất phù hợp với xe. Sử dụng bơm có công suất nhỏ để bơm cho lốp lớn ngoài việc gây mất thời gian nó còn có thể gây cháy, hỏng bơm do sử dụng trong thời gian quá lâu.

Chính vì vậy tùy vào kích thước của lốp xe đang sử dụng mà chọn mua loại bơm cho phù hợp không nên vì hám rẻ mà mua loại bơm lốp có công xuất quá nhỏ so nhu cầu sử dụng.

Với các loại xe có lốp lớn chúng ta nên chọn loại bơm có công suất lớn có xylanh đôi hoặc xylanh lớn hơn.

    Bạn nên mua bơm lốp mini tại những địa chỉ uy tín tránh mua hàng trôi nổ kém chất lượng.


*Lưu ý khi sử dụng bơm lốp mini:*

Chọn đầu cắm điện: Các loại bơm lốp mini điện thường được thiết kế để sử dụng đầu cắm 12V trên xe. 

Còn đối với loại bơm lốp công suất lớn hoặc loại bơm lốp 2 xylanh bạn nên lấy điện bằng cách kết nối trực tiếp trên acquy của xe thay vì việc lấy điện trực tiếp trên đầu cắm 12V trên xe để tránh trường hợp ảnh hướng đến hệ thống điện trên xe.

Kiểm soát nguồn điện khi bơm: Việc bơm xe có thể kiến acquy trên xe bị hết điện nhất là đối với trường hợp bình acquy của xe đã cũ tích điện kém. Tốt nhất bạn vừa bơm vừa nổ máy xe đảm bảo nguồn điện cho acquy cũng như không ảnh hưởng tới hệ thống điện của xe.


*Lưu ý khi sử dụng bơm lốp mini:*

Hiện nay trên thị trường đang có 2 loại bơm lốp xe mini : 

Bơm lốp xe mini dạng cơ: Loại này người sử dụng phải dùng tay hoặc chân để bơm hơi cho lốp.

Bơm lốp xe mini điện tử: Loại này dùng điện từ ổ sạc của xe hoặc từ acquy để bơm hơi cho xe.

Tuy nhiên với tính tiện dụng bơm lốp xe mini điện là loại rất được ưu chuộng nhất.

Hiện nay trên thị trường có rất nhiều loại bơm lốp xe điện với nhiều thương hiệu, mẫu mã, chủng loại với giá cả khác nhau. Máy bơm lốp mini thương hiệu Hiroma là sản phẩm Top 1 được nhiều khách hàng tin tưởng lựa chọn bởi độ bền cao, thiết kế nhỏ gọn, giá cả phải chăng.






Bạn có thể tham khảo Máy bơm lốp xe chính hãng HIROMA DHL – 0312 - đây là dòng máy bơm lốp mini đang được bán nhiều nhất trong thời gian vừa qua.


THÔNG SỐ KỸ THUẬT

·         Công suất: 150W

·         Điện áp định mức: 12 Vol

·         Lưu lượng hơi : 40L / phút

·         Áp suất nén max: 8Kg

·         Bảo hành chính hãng: 12 tháng

Video review về sản phẩm: 








*Ưu điểm của máy bơm lốp xe chính hãng HIROMA DHL – 0312*


Máy được thiết kế nhỏ gọn, chắc chắn.


Rất dễ sử dụng , hoạt động êm ái , ít tiếng ồn


Máy bơm lốp xe chính hãng HIROMA DHL – 0312 được trang bị động cơ motor lớn cùng piston thép size lớn nén áp suất cao với tay dên trục khủy giúp bơm lốp HIROMA bơm mạnh mẽ và bền bỉ.


Khả năng bơm lốp tương đương mẫu bơm lốp 2 piston.Thời gian bơm khá nhanh.


Giá rẻ


Dùng điện 12V nên khá linh động trong quá trình sử dụng sử dụng 


Dây điện, dây hơi tương đối dài nên rất thuận tiện khi sử dụng

Link tham khảo thông tin chi tiết sản phẩm: Máy bơm lốp xe chính hãng HIROMA DHL - 0312 » Máy Rửa Xe Hiroma

Để mua được sản phẩm máy bơm lốp xe chính hãng Hiroma với giá cả và chế độ bảo hành tốt nhất hãy liên hệ ngay với chúng tôi.


*Quy trình bán trả gop máy rửa xe của CÔNG TY HIROMA VIỆT NAM*





_Hiroma áp dụng chương trình mua máy rửa xe trả góp tại TP HCM. Để mua trả góp, quý khách hàng làm theo quy trình như sau:_

Bước 1: Chọn sản phẩm

Bước 2: Gửi thông tin cá nhân đến Hiroma qua Fanpage hoặc Zalo (086 8383 112) bao gồm:

+ CMND 2 mặt
+ GPLX 2 mặt
+ Số điện thoại

Hiroma cam kết mọi thông tin của khách hàng được bảo mật 100%. Hồ sơ mua trả góp của khách hàng sẽ được bộ phận nghiệp vụ của HD Sài Gòn thẩm định trong vòng 24 giờ.
Sau khi hồ sơ của khách hàng được thẩm định và duyệt thành công, HD Sài Gòn sẽ liên hệ với khách hàng tư vấn thời hạn trả góp.

Bước 3: Ký và nhận hồ sơ trả góp.
Bước 4: Thanh toán trước 10% trên tổng giá trị đơn hàng cho Hiroma. Công ty Hiroma sẽ gửi sản phẩm đến tay Khách hàng.

Bước 5: Khách hàng thực hiện thanh toán số tiền trả góp với bên HD Sài Gòn.

_Xem chi tiết: Mua máy rửa xe Hiroma trả góp, thủ tục dễ dàng và nhanh chóng_


WELLCOME MỌI NGƯỜI TỚI THAM QUAN VÀ MUA SẮM TẠI SHOWROOM HIROMA 
Thông tin liên hệ mua hàng:

Công ty TNHH HIROMA VIỆT NAM
VĂN PHÒNG CTY : 16 Đường số 10, F. Bình Hưng Hòa B, Q. Bình Tân, TPHCM.
Website: http://www.hiromavietnam.com
Facebook: Lam Hiroma Dang
Thời gian làm việc: Sáng 09h -11h30 Chiều 13h - 17h ( Từ thứ 2 đến thứ 7)
 HOTLINE TƯ VẤN & ĐẶT MUA HÀNG : 0868.383.112


----------

